# Wyoming Pronghorn



## snw_brdr10

Well I am in on the Wyoming Pronghorn draw! Fingers crossed my terrible draw luck doesn't find it's way across the border (0/5 this year). 

I don't plan on hunting bucks because I applied for a tougher unit for buck, with no easy to draw units as backups (95,94,99). I did this because I will be helping out on a LE Pronghorn hunt and a OIL Moose hunt this year in Utah, so I don't plan on having tons of time to hunt in Wyoming. Therefore, if I get super lucky to draw a trophy buck unit with 1 point, then I will make time to focus on that. If not, no big deal. 

I did apply for doe/fawn tag in unit 99, type 7. I should be able to draw that unit. It will be tougher due to lack of public land, but I will be prepared. If I draw, I plan on purchasing OnX Maps and also contacting a few of the private landholders. I chose this area because it is close to home, and has good draw odds. I can justify a few Saturday trips throughout the season. I just want to hunt. Fingers crossed! 

Last year was my first year applying for Wyoming, and if I remember right, they released the draw results early. Am I wrong? Hopefully they do that again. I'd love to get my Wyoming results prior to the Utah antlerless deadline. 

What did you guys apply for, and do you think you will draw?


----------



## goofy elk

Don't think we will see draw results out of Wyoming till the 20th.
10am.

I went special antelope, type 1 , unit 59, 3 points..
Also put both boys in antelope 59 regular draw. Oldest has 5 points, might draw.
Put the youngest in for type 6 doe as-well, same unit, might draw..............

AND,
I also threw max points (10 ) at unit 102 deer....( same area as 59 antelope )
Type 1 Special permit...................................

Pretty good chance we will be hunting Wyoming.


----------



## Clarq

After a LE and a OIAL tag were drawn by family members, I decided I'd just buy points in Wyoming this year (I'll admit I was stupid enough to throw $30 into the Super Tag drawings for OIAL-type species though). I appreciate that Wyoming gives me until October to buy bonus points. It's nice to spread the expenses of application season out throughout the year.

I'll definitely buy pronghorn points, and probably one of either moose/sheep/deer/elk. I'm still trying to figure out how stupid it would be to start buying moose/sheep points there. The thought of paying those point fees for decades isn't incredibly appealing...

Good luck to those in the draw.


----------



## utfireman

*Wyoming goats*

I wasn't going to put in for them this year. But after seeing how green it is, and how much moisture they have been getting has made me change my mind. Went for unit 57 type 1 with 9 points.


----------



## Springville Shooter

I had 59 a couple years ago......absolute blast of a hunt. Great area for the kids. I killed an average 13.5 incher after looking over a couple hundred. Nice antelope a-plenty.......above average antelope......very difficult to find. Good luck to you and the boys. I've got some pretty good camp spot ideas if you don't already have one.----SS


----------



## itchytriggerfinger

My brother and I applied for unit 99 buck antelope tags. He did region g for deer too. I'm waiting until next year to get some more scouting info under the belt before I do deer. Now the question is... Do I buy points for Wyoming general elk draw or go to Idaho and do their general elk for next year?


----------



## wyogoob

utfireman said:


> I wasn't going to put in for them this year. But after seeing how green it is, and how much moisture they have been getting has made me change my mind. Went for unit 57 type 1 with 9 points.


Good choice. I would die to have a 57 type 1 tag.

Residents don't have preference points for antelope, we're "luck of the draw" so my best chance to get a 57 type 1 antelope tag would be to move out of state and build up preference points.

.


----------



## wyogoob

Springville Shooter said:


> I had 59 a couple years ago......absolute blast of a hunt. Great area for the kids. I killed an average 13.5 incher after looking over a couple hundred. Nice antelope a-plenty.......above average antelope......very difficult to find. Good luck to you and the boys. I've got some pretty good camp spot ideas if you don't already have one.----SS


Those horns have a nice curl to them.

.


----------



## goofy elk

Springville Shooter said:


> I had 59 a couple years ago......absolute blast of a hunt. Great area for the kids. I killed an average 13.5 incher after looking over a couple hundred. Nice antelope a-plenty.......above average antelope......very difficult to find. Good luck to you and the boys. I've got some pretty good camp spot ideas if you don't already have one.----SS


Thanks,
I'm planning on REALLY putting in some time if we draw multiple permits..

I'll hit the deer hard with my bow Sept.1

2 weeks and 2 hours till draw results....................................;-)


----------



## wyogoob

I spent most of the weekend out in Antelope Area 99. Lots of antelope fawns are showing up. Didn't see too many twins though.

.


----------



## MuscleWhitefish

wyogoob said:


> I spent most of the weekend out in Antelope Area 99. Lots of antelope fawns are showing up. Didn't see too many twins though.
> 
> .


I saw the same thing in 95 this weekend.

I also saw a really big buck antelope, the kind that you would hang on a wall.


----------



## wyogoob

MuscleWhitefish said:


> I saw the same thing in 95 this weekend.
> 
> I also saw a really big buck antelope, the kind that you would hang on a wall.


Were there the usual numbers of twin fawns?

I put in for 95, type 1.

.


----------



## MuscleWhitefish

wyogoob said:


> Were there the usual numbers of twin fawns?
> 
> I put in for 95, type 1.
> 
> .


I don't know what usual is. Most had only one fawn. A few were singles. I only saw 3 bucks, but one was a dandy.

I might head back that way this weekend to see if any carp want to slurp my flies.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Packout

My teenager should have a 99-1 tag this year. Hope he can find a 13"er on public land....


----------



## wyogoob

MuscleWhitefish said:


> I don't know what usual is. Most had only one fawn. A few were singles ....................................................................


I wasn't exactly sure if singles or twins were the norm so I looked it up. Wow, there's no real consensus. It goes from "60% of the time Prongnorn have twins" to ".... always have twins".

Newborn fawns hide in brush and when the doe takes one out to feed she'll get some distance away from the other fawn that's hidden. So I'm guessing that many of the singles I'm seeing are actually a twin. When they get a little older both of the twins will be out with the doe. (duh, I've always known that) I'll watch them, there's quite a few out on the edge of town.

.


----------



## MuscleWhitefish

goofy elk said:


> Don't think we will see draw results out of Wyoming till the 20th.
> 10am.


6 days and 22 hours


----------



## MuscleWhitefish

wyogoob said:


> I wasn't exactly sure if singles or twins were the norm so I looked it up. Wow, there's no real consensus. It goes from "60% of the time Prongnorn have twins" to ".... always have twins".
> 
> Newborn fawns hide in brush and when the doe takes one out to feed she'll get some distance away from the other fawn that's hidden. So I'm guessing that many of the singles I'm seeing are actually a twin. When they get a little older both of the twins will be out with the doe. (duh, I've always known that) I'll watch them, there's quite a few out on the edge of town.
> 
> .


There are quite a few out and about, still not seeing many twins.

Hopefully, they survived the hail storm yesterday.


----------



## DallanC

From todays WY DWR email:



> *June 21: *Tentative draw results available for Elk, cow, and calf (resident); Deer, doe, and fawn (Resident and nonresident); Antelope, doe, and fawn (Resident and nonresident). *Check your results online on June 21, after 10 a.m. MST>*


*

-DallanC

*


----------



## wyogoob

MuscleWhitefish said:


> ..............................................
> 
> I also saw a really big buck antelope, the kind that you would hang on a wall.


Boy, I seen a dandy buck in Area 94 yesterday.

.


----------



## snw_brdr10

DallanC said:


> From todays WY DWR email:
> 
> -DallanC
> 
> [/B][/FONT]


I saw this too. My heart jumped a little when I saw an email come in from Wyoming DWR. Then it was disappointment. I can't wait for Tuesday. Time is not moving fast enough. But hey, at least I am not checking my credit card statements every 30 minutes.


----------



## goofy elk

Wyoming has $1,500.00 out of my account. 

Hope they keep all of it!

Dieing for Tuesday to get here. 
Need to get my fall schedule finalized.


----------



## goofy elk

Tomorrow's Christmas....:grin:

HOPEFULLY....;-)


----------



## bugchuker

Me and shooter saw a bunch of fawns in 93 yesterday, one doe had 6 with her. I wonder what the going rate for antelope fawn babysitting is.


----------



## izzydog

Hopefully tomorrow I will be asking you where these are located at so my 2 kids can come up and get us some meat.


----------



## Springville Shooter

izzydog said:


> Hopefully tomorrow I will be asking you where these are located at so my 2 kids can come up and get us some meat.


Yup, I'd be glad to help the little izzylings find a pronghorn.-------SS


----------



## snw_brdr10

Buck draw odds:
https://wgfd.wyo.gov/WGFD/media/content/PDF/Hunting/Drawing Odds/DRAW_ANT_NONRES_2016.pdf

Doe: https://wgfd.wyo.gov/WGFD/media/content/PDF/Hunting/Drawing Odds/DRAW_ANTDF_NONRES_2016.pdf

Here are the draw odds. Looks like my uncle has around a 58% chance at a buck tag. Also looks like we will all draw doe tags. Could be fun. 192 more minutes!


----------



## snw_brdr10

Whoops. Bad link. Here is buck. https://wgfd.wyo.gov/WGFD/media/content/PDF/Hunting/Drawing Odds/DRAW_ANT_PP_NONRESSP_2016.pdf


----------



## gdog

10 am draw results

https://wgfd.wyo.gov/DrawResults/frmSearch.aspx


----------



## brisket

I like how the draw odds are posted the same day as the draw results. Wish Utah would do the same.


----------



## snw_brdr10

They're up.

Unsuccessful for Buck.
Successful for Doe.

My first successful draw this year! 1 for 8 (with 1 more pending)

I am excited!


----------



## brisket

Unsuccessful for buck and doe for me and my son. :sad:


----------



## gdog

Unsuccessful


----------



## CPAjeff

Unsuccessful for buck antelope, successful for two doe antelope tags.

I think I'll probably pick up a leftover buck tag - if any are available and go learn a new area!


----------



## MuscleWhitefish

A Buck and 2 Does tags for me in antelope. 

General Deer and Elk

Late Cow Elk Tag for me.

Wow, this will be a fun year.


----------



## derekp1999

Pair of doe/fawn tags for me, pair for a friend, and one for another friend... should be a fun day.


----------



## DallanC

I drew Buck Pronghorn. I honestly don't know how I'm going to fit in all these hunts this fall.


-DallanC


----------



## Packout

My son drew a 99 buck lope tag. It will probably be tough to find one on public, but we will give it a go....


----------



## toasty

Packout said:


> My son drew a 99 buck lope tag. It will probably be tough to find one on public, but we will give it a go....


You will be able to find a buck to shoot on public and should have a decent chance at a 13" buck. There is enough BLM checkerboard land along altamont and peidmont roads that there will be goats on the public. If they are off of public, watch them for a while until they move onto public and go for them. There is also a couple HMAs like coyote creek to check. It might take more than 2 hours to get it done, but shouldn't take more than a couple days. I wish I had that tag, fun hunt for sure.

My over the counter spots aren't over the counter anymore. Was going to hunt this fall, but guess I will buy and point and draw it next year.


----------



## itchytriggerfinger

99-1 buck tags for my brother and I. Packout. I hope to see you guys up there.


----------



## izzydog

Nada!


----------



## bugchuker

A 93 doe lope tag is all I got. Looks like general deer and elk.


----------



## wyogoob

MuscleWhitefish said:


> A Buck and 2 Does tags for me in antelope.
> 
> General Deer and Elk
> 
> Late Cow Elk Tag for me.
> 
> ...............


Good grief, me too. I ain't been this excited since the hogs ate my cousin Suzie....uh...What was I thinking when I applied for all this stuff?

I'm gonna go cut my wrists.

.


----------



## wyogoob

Oh, I did get an Antelope area 100 doe/fawn mis-management tag that I will enjoy tossing in the trash can, thank you. I may put a video of me tearing it in half on You tube, Utube, Yourtube, YouTube...you know what I mean.

Do I seem snarky lately?

.


----------



## wyogoob

bugchuker said:


> A 93 doe lope tag is all I got. Looks like general deer and elk.


General Deer and General Elk - best tags the state has to offer outside of Bighorn Sheep.


----------



## MuscleWhitefish

wyogoob said:


> Good grief, me too. I ain't been this excited since the hogs ate my cousin Suzie....uh...What was I thinking when I applied for all this stuff?
> 
> I'm gonna go cut my wrists.
> 
> .


You were probably thinking the same thing that I was... Might as well apply and see what happens.


----------

